# gentoo on compaq tc1000???

## nalin

Anyone have this working, I found information on getting debian running on the tc1000, but nothing in our forums...

If anyone has expirience with this (or other preferable relatively cheap, crusoe based tablets), I would love to hear about it

----------

## Dhar

I installed Gentoo on a TC1000 fairly recently.  I got a lot of help from the linux-tablet-pc.dhs.org page, and it really wasn't too difficult.  I tried the Xvesa server to get screen rotation working, but found it too slow to use (no HW acceleration) -- I'm back with full XFree and the NVidia drivers now, and it's plenty speedy.

What do you need help with?

-d.

----------

## nalin

I was more wondering for informational purposes, as I was looking for a tablet and had investigated some which ran various distros, but the compaq was on of my favorites.  I eended up seeling my soul to the devil (dell) for an eight pound monster instead...as I figured that handwriting recognition, a lack of a cd-rom and the like were more then I wanted to embark upon.

----------

## Dhar

Ah, ok.  Bummer, though...I find I use the tablet much differently than I do my Thinkpad laptop.  It's so tiny and light (by comparison, anyway) that I find I carry it around and use it mroe often and in places than my Thinkpad.  It's really a great little machine.

Now if only I could get xstroke and icewm to get along...

Have fun with the new toy!

-g.

----------

## machinelou

Did you get wireless working?  I just ordered one of these badboys and would prefer running linux however, I've heard that people have had problems getting certain things to work.  Also, are you running a custom kernel for the transmeta?  How fast is linux compared to windows? Thanks

----------

## Dhar

Wireless works fine -- I used the pcifvnet.o driver available in the atmelwlandriver packages (Google it).

As for the kernel, I didn't do anything special -- just config it like a normal kernel, choosing "Crusoe" as the processor type.  

As for Windows...well, I don't use Windows, so I couldn't say.  :Wink:   It seems nice and snapy, though.  *I* like it, at least!

-g.

----------

## bstamper1

How did you get the USB swivel keyboard and mouse to work?

----------

## Dhar

The swivel keyboard and mouse are USB devices, so I configured the kernel to use USB and HID.

In kernel USB support, I enabled USB, OHCI, USB Human Interface Device, HID Input Layer support.  In input core support, I enabled keyboard, mouse, and event interface support.  I set the screen resolution for mouse support to 1024x768.

Everything seems to work just fine...AFAIK, this is all that's needed, but perhaps I forgot or skipped something.  If you have troubles, post and we'll figure 'em out.

-g.

----------

## NorthWoodsman

Is there any way to install Gentoo on this without a CD drive? Perhaps through the CF card slot?

----------

## patolin

 *Dhar wrote:*   

> I installed Gentoo on a TC1000 fairly recently.  I got a lot of help from the linux-tablet-pc.dhs.org page, and it really wasn't too difficult.  I tried the Xvesa server to get screen rotation working, but found it too slow to use (no HW acceleration) -- I'm back with full XFree and the NVidia drivers now, and it's plenty speedy.
> 
> What do you need help with?
> 
> -d.

 

Ok, I've got a TC1100, I was wondering if the tutorial for TC1000 works as well. This because I haven't managed to use the pen (touchscreen) properly... I found another page, but the driver (wacom_serial) doesn't work for my kernel version... 

Some ideas?

----------

## machinelou

Just curious if anyone was still using one of this with gentoo and if any more progress had been made...

----------

## Hyp

Maybe a bit too late, but:

I`m using Gentoo on the TC1100 with suspend2-sources and everything works quite well, except for the three pen-activated buttons.

Write me if you need my configuration files.

----------

